# Bundestagswahl 2013 - Die Sonntagsfrage!



## Walt (9 Aug. 2013)

Am 22. September 2013 ist es soweit. Allen Umfragen zufolge wird es ein spannendes Rennen! 
Wird Angela Merkel von einer Koalition aus CDU/CSU und FDP wieder zur Kanzlerin gewählt, oder wird Peer Steinbrück von einem Bündnis aus SPD, Grünen und Die Linke ins Kanzleramt gebracht?

Wen würdet Ihr wählen, wenn am nächsten Sonntag Bundestagswahlen sind?

Auf election.de könnt ihr die aktuellen Umfrageergebnisse der führenden Institute zum Vergleich anschauen: 

election.de - Umfragen


----------



## Apus72 (9 Aug. 2013)

Ich tippe ja mal auf schwarz-gelb oder gr. Koalition...
Und alle haben die Hoffnung, dass sich irgendwas ändert, wenn man immer die gleiche Sch....... wählt 

Grüsse!


----------



## vivodus (9 Aug. 2013)

Ich denke, dass ROT, ROT, GRÜN Zukunft haben könnte. Hier wäre ein Systemwechsel wahrscheinlicher, als in jeder anderen Konstellation. Denn eines ist klar, solange der Mittelstand sich immer noch für wohlhabend hält, wird er die Parteien wählen, die das Großkapital unterstützen und damit geht der Mittelstand immer weiter zurück. Darüber sollten alle nachdenken.


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Aug. 2013)

Meine Stimme geht an die neue Alternative und ich kenne auch viele Nichtwähler, die dieser neuen Partei eine Chance geben wollen.

Und Ja ich kenne ihr Wahlprogramm was aus mehr besteht, als aus Kritik an der Euro-Rettungspolitik und ich kann mich in nahezu allen Punkten mit denen identifizieren.

Die etablierten Parteien im Bundestag kommen für mich jedenfalls unter keinen Umständen mehr in Frage denn im Endeffekt arbeiten die alle (mit Ausnahme der Linken) alternativlos gegen den deutschen Sparer/Steuerzahler usw. zusammen und für ihre jeweilige Minderheitenklientel und da spielt es keine Rolle ob Schwarz/Gelb, Rot/Grün, Schwarz/Grün, Große Koalition, oder sonst was für eine Ampel an die Macht kommt.


----------



## Walt (9 Aug. 2013)

Ich wähle dieses Mal die CDU, weil es Angela geschafft hat, dass Deutschland von allen Eurozonen-Staaten am Besten die Finanzkrise meistert. Alle in Europa schauen schon ziemlich neidisch auf unser starkes und erfolgreiches Deutschland. 
Klar, sie macht nicht alles richtig und es ist derzeit ziemlich populär z. B. die AfD zu wählen, die ja auch schon CDU/CSU und FDP eine Koalition angeboten hat.
Nach allen Prognosen wird die AfD an der 5%-Hürde scheitern und die Stimmen sind für den Papierkorb. So helfen AfD-Wähler indirekt dem linken Langer an die Regierung. Vergessen wir nicht: Rotgrün will Eurobonds einführen, dass heißt alle Staatsschulden der "Südstaaten" werden direkt auf auf alle Euro-Länder verteilt. DAS sind Freibriefe fürs Schulden machen.
Außerdem muss sich was am ungerechten Länderfinanzausgleich ändern, es kann nicht sein, dass Hessen, Baden-Württemberg und Bayern den Rest Deutschlands alleine finanzieren und die Empfänger-Bundesländer dann größere Sozialleistungen (z. B. kostenlose Kiga-Plätze in Rheinland-Pfalz) auf Kosten der anderen anbieten können. Deshalb für mich ganz klar: Am 22.09. bei der Bundestagswahl und bei der hessischen Landtagswahl gehen alle meine Stimmen zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben an die CDU.


----------



## Chamser81 (9 Aug. 2013)

Walt schrieb:


> Nach allen Prognosen wird die AfD an der 5%-Hürde scheitern und die Stimmen sind für den Papierkorb.



1. Sind die Umfrageergebnisse mit großer Vorsicht zu betrachten und es zählt nur was am Wahltag rauskommt.
2. Ist meine (oder jede andere) Stimme nie für den Papierkorb. Aller paar Jahre mal irgendwo ein Kreuz zu machen, ist nämlich unser einziger Einfluss in unserer ach so tollen Demokratie. Ist ja nicht so das wir Schweizer Verhältnisse haben, wo mit Volksentscheiden zu brandaktuellen Themen, die Bürger wirklich Einfluss auf die Politik ausüben können. 
3. Ich verschenke meine Stimme nie und schon gar nicht nach dem "das ist das geringste Übel"-Motto. Wenn alle so denken (und leider ist das mehrheitlich der Fall) kann sich nie was ändern wenn sich die etablierten Parteien sicher sind, das der dummtreue deutsche Michel sie immer wieder durchwinkt, ganz egal was sie machen.



Walt schrieb:


> So helfen AfD-Wähler indirekt dem linken Langer an die Regierung.Vergessen wir nicht: Rotgrün will Eurobonds einführen, dass heißt alle Staatsschulden der "Südstaaten" werden direkt auf auf alle Euro-Länder verteilt. DAS sind Freibriefe fürs Schulden machen.



Deutschland haftet doch schon längst über die Kredtivergabe der EZB für all die Südländer und die Banken allgemein. Ob sich dies nun Eurobonds schimpft oder dies klammheimlich über die EZB läuft, spielt doch da keine Rolle! Und nach der Wahl wird es auch zum großen Schuldenschnitt für Griechenland kommen, ganz egal wie sehr dies Merkel, Schäuble und Co. aktuell dementieren. Wie oft haben die in den letzten Jahren ihre eigenen Vorhersagen revidiert?!
Wobei es keine Rolle spielt ob die Union, die SPD, die Grünen oder auch die FDP in der Regierung sitzt. Denn Deutschland hat immer weniger Einfluss auf sein eigenes Geld und andere Mächte entscheiden darüber. 
Und das will ich nicht mit meiner Stimme noch legitimieren wenn auch ich mir bewusst bin, das die AfD in potentieller Regierungsverantwortung auch ganz anders handeln würde/müsste!



Walt schrieb:


> Außerdem muss sich was am ungerechten Länderfinanzausgleich ändern, es kann nicht sein, dass Hessen, Baden-Württemberg und Bayern den Rest Deutschlands alleine finanzieren und die Empfänger-Bundesländer dann größere Sozialleistungen (z. B. kostenlose Kiga-Plätze in Rheinland-Pfalz) auf Kosten der anderen anbieten können.



Diese Verärgerung kann ich absolut verstehen!


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2013)

Walt schrieb:


> Ich wähle dieses Mal die CDU, weil es Angela geschafft hat, dass Deutschland von allen Eurozonen-Staaten am Besten die Finanzkrise meistert.



Joar, kann man so sehen oder auch nicht.



Walt schrieb:


> Alle in Europa schauen schon ziemlich neidisch auf unser starkes und erfolgreiches Deutschland.



Neidisch nicht, eher verängstigt, weil wir grad den Kurs diktieren



Walt schrieb:


> Klar, sie macht nicht alles richtig und es ist derzeit ziemlich populär



Warum sie so populär ist, verschließt sich mir seit 2005, weil sie keine Entscheidungen sofort trifft, sondern erst dann mal was sagt, wenn die Mehrheit dafür ist, ist für mich kein Regieren, sondern Aussitzen. Aber sie war ne gute Schülerin von Kohl



Walt schrieb:


> Nach allen Prognosen wird die AfD an der 5%-Hürde scheitern und die Stimmen sind für den Papierkorb.



Keine Stimme ist für den Papierkorb, genug Nichtwähler gibt's eh schon und wird am 22.09. auch den größten Anteil haben. Leider



Walt schrieb:


> So helfen AfD-Wähler indirekt dem linken Langer an die Regierung. Vergessen wir nicht: Rotgrün will Eurobonds einführen, dass heißt alle Staatsschulden der "Südstaaten" werden direkt auf auf alle Euro-Länder verteilt. DAS sind Freibriefe fürs Schulden machen.



Und die jetzige Haftung langt schon genug und die wird kommen, daher wär's ganz gut, wenn da Mutti weiterhin dran wäre, damit sie dass dann als alternativlos hinstellen kann, wenn's bei uns ans Sparen geht. Denn vergesst nicht eins, wenn wir so sparen müssten, wie wir das den Griechen, Spaniern und Portugiesen aufgezwungen haben, geht das bei uns um Beträge von ca. 60 - 80 Mrd. im Jahr. Da wär ich gespannt, wie Mutti das erklärt.



Walt schrieb:


> Außerdem muss sich was am ungerechten Länderfinanzausgleich ändern, es kann nicht sein, dass Hessen, Baden-Württemberg und Bayern den Rest Deutschlands alleine finanzieren und die Empfänger-Bundesländer dann größere Sozialleistungen (z. B. kostenlose Kiga-Plätze in Rheinland-Pfalz) auf Kosten der anderen anbieten können.



Ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Klage vor dem BVerfG ausgehen wird. Seh da keine Chance, außerdem ist es eh auf Initiative von der CSU angestrengt worden, um im Wahlkampf in Bayern Munition zu haben. 



Walt schrieb:


> Deshalb für mich ganz klar: Am 22.09. bei der Bundestagswahl und bei der hessischen Landtagswahl gehen alle meine Stimmen zum ersten Mal in meinem Leben an die CDU.



Meine garantiert nicht  

Aber: Weil man sich eh nie einigen wird, hab ich auch meine Postings in den Polit-Foren eingestellt, regte mich zu sehr auf, was ich da teilweise lesen musste und seit dem überall Fratzebuch-User ihren Senf noch mit dazugeben dürfen - ja ja die ach so guten New Medias - wurde das nicht besser.


----------



## Death Row (9 Aug. 2013)

Ich warte mal ab, was der Wahl-O-Mat sagt


----------



## MetalFan (9 Aug. 2013)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich warte mal ab, was der Wahl-O-Mat sagt



:thumbup: Geht mir auch so, auch wenn ich im Vorhinein schon einige Parteien ausschließen kann!


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Aug. 2013)

*ich finde das Thema gehört nicht hier nicht hier ins Board *


----------



## Claudia (9 Aug. 2013)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> *ich finde das Thema gehört nicht hier nicht hier ins Board *



und wieso nicht?

über Fussball wird hier auch diskutiert dann kann man das auch über Politik


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Aug. 2013)

Claudia schrieb:


> und wieso nicht?
> 
> über wird hier auch diskutiert dann kann man das auch über Politik



Diskutieren kann man natürlich alles, Fussball betrifft Freizeit, Unterhaltung oder (Ent-)Spannung, Politk den Lebensbereich jeden einzelnen und da - finde ich - geht es oft nicht nur um eine Meinung, sondern um sachlich korrektes, zutreffendes etc. und das erfordert ggfs. auch eine sachliche Richtigstellung (was dann ggfs.von einem Moderator durchgeführt werden müßte .....) und ich finde, da haben die Profis von der "Presse" schon Schwierigkeiten genug .....

außerdem verstehe ich unter celebs weniger Politiker, sondern Schauspieler, Musiker, Sportler oder das, was man wohl unter dem Glamour Girls, Semi- oder B-Promis etc. versteht


----------



## Claudia (9 Aug. 2013)

es ist aber eine allgemeine Diskussion und Politik ist allgemein oder liege ich da falsch

den der Bereich hier heißt

Celeb News und allgemeine Diskussion


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2013)

und sagen wir's mal so: wenn's zu haarig hier wird, können wir immer noch eingreifen

wie gesagt, hab 2 Jahre lang in Politik-Foren mitgeschrieben (zwar schon ne Weile her), aber hab immer noch den Dreh raus, was erlaubt ist und was nicht


----------



## BlueLynne (9 Aug. 2013)

na klar, kann Politik allgemein sein, nur bei dem Thema wird vieles nicht allgemein diskutiert, sondern sehr persönlich, natürlich kann jeder auch seine Auffassung haben, jedoch ist es meistens in der Politik sehr emotional, d.h. es kommt vielfach in der Polit einfach darauf an, den anderen "zu beschimpfen", um eben eine gewünschte Wirkung zu erreichen, und das unterscheidet sich von einer konstruktiven Auseinandersetzung. Aber wenn einer vom Team die Moderator-Rolle übernehmen möchte ......

dann kann man ja HQ Beiträge erwarten !


----------



## Walt (9 Aug. 2013)

Politiker sind ja auf gewisse Art auch Celebs.

Ich habe mich darauf beschränkt, einen Post mit meiner Meinung abzugeben und gehe bewusst nicht auf die Antworten auf meinen Post ein. Nicht, weil ich dem nichts entgegenzusetzen hätte (eine der Antworten die mich zitieren ist sachlich, der andere von der Wortwahl geht in die beleidigenden - runterputzende, despektierliche - Richtung), sondern weil ich die Diskussion hier nicht aufheizen möchte.

Ich finde, jeder sollte 1 Statement abgeben, mehrere nicht, einfach damits nicht ausartet,

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Nielebock (10 Aug. 2013)

Wahl 2013 ist für mich schon jetzt ein Fiasko die SPD rammelt sich immer tiefer ins abseits die Grünen
wollen alles Verbieten CDU/CSU haben Probleme mit den Abhörskandal da fragt man sich wen soll man
Wählen da bleiben nur noch die Linke sie ist für mich die Alternative Lösung


----------



## vivodus (10 Aug. 2013)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> *ich finde das Thema gehört nicht hier nicht hier ins Board *



Ach nein? Nur seichte Dinge? Schweigen wäre manchmal besser.


----------



## Sachse (10 Aug. 2013)

vivodus schrieb:


> Ach nein? Nur seichte Dinge? Schweigen wäre manchmal besser.



Bitte respektier die Meinung von BlueLynne, der das hier nicht wirklich sehen möchte.

@ Walt: wenn deine Antwort auf meine bezogen war, dann sollte das nicht despektierlich erscheinen, ich mag die Merkel einfach nur nicht und neige da manchmal zu etwas viel Polemik


----------



## Walt (12 Aug. 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

natürlich *darf* jeder eine andere Meinung haben als ich, dass macht ja unsere Demokratie erst aus.

Ich habe mich bemüht sachlich zu bleiben, weiß aber, dass bei Politik es schnell hoch kocht.

Da klargestellt wurde, dass hier niemand despektrierlich sein wollte, ist die Angelegenheit für mich schon wieder okay.

Wir haben hier viel gemeinsam Spaß an CB, mein Steckenpferd ist die ein oder andere Umfrage. Aus zeitlichen Gründen kann ich leider nicht mehr das CB-Alltime-Ranking betreuen, danke aber Congo64 für die Weiterfrührung.

Lasst uns weiterhin Spaß an CB haben, hier abstimmen und uns (nur bei dieser einen politischen Umfrage) darauf beschränken, Statements abzugeben, aber nicht wircklich leidenschaftlich zu diskutieren. Weil wir uns hier doch eigentlich alle lieb haben und es an den politischen Unterschieden nicht scheitern sollte. 

Insofern: Nix für ungut! 

:thx:

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Aug. 2013)

Wer es noch nicht mitbekommen hat: Wahl-O-Mat zur Bundestagswahl 2013

Ist immer wieder interessant.


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Sep. 2013)

In 3 Tagen ist die Wahl und es könnte hochinteressant werden. 

Umfrage : Meinungsforscher sehen AfD bei fünf Prozent - Nachrichten Politik - Deutschland - DIE WELT


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Sep. 2013)

Heute ist Wahltag.

Bin echt gespannt wie das ausgeht!


----------

